# Kuwaiti Scorpions



## Inverts4life (May 19, 2011)

I've been in Kuwait for all of spring going into summer now. Been blacklighting about half a dozen times with no luck. I live about 3 miles off of the coast. Have had constant temps around 100 degree fahrenheit for a few weeks now. Found a dead scorpion here so i know they are here. Is it too humid? Too early in the year? Not hot enough yet? Any ideas would be great thanks.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 20, 2011)

That should be plenty hot.   From what I understand, which is limited mind you, that in extreme environments, at least some species will rarely come out, or at least come out later when it has cooled more.   Are you blacklighting late night/ early morning as well?   

Another thing to consider is rain/humidity.   I think it can be too dry, but not too humid.   I do think when it is actively raining, that they will rarely be out, but right after rains are very good times as their food is out then too.  

Full moons are bad, new moons are good.   

Another option for you is to flip rocks, if there are rocks, and a stable substrate.   Many species are rarely found on the surface.   Just be careful when you flip rocks.   I always reach over the rock and lift towards me, so that while one side is up and one touching the ground, the one touching the ground is at my ankles and the up side is facing away from me.   

You should be able to find some I think.   Just keep looking!   Oh, and here is the species list for kuwait from Eric Ythier's website Scorpion Fauna:

http://eycb.pagesperso-orange.fr/scorpions/AIKoweit.htm

BU Androctonus crassicauda

*BU Apistobuthus pterygocercus*

BU Buthacus leptochelys leptochelys

BU Compsobuthus arabicus

BU Orthochirus scrobiculosus

SCN Scorpio maurus kruglovi 

The species highlighted above has a really unique metasoma.   This species has been extremely difficult in captivity and has produced no broods that I am aware of.   Any pictures/info regarding it would be very interesting.   It would be for the others as well, but the A. pterygocercus really stands out to me.   

Good Luck!!   :drool:


----------



## Michiel (May 20, 2011)

Inverts4life said:


> I've been in Kuwait for all of spring going into summer now. Been blacklighting about half a dozen times with no luck. I live about 3 miles off of the coast. Have had constant temps around 100 degree fahrenheit for a few weeks now. Found a dead scorpion here so i know they are here. Is it too humid? Too early in the year? Not hot enough yet? Any ideas would be great thanks.


Surface activity peaks are in the hottest months, so it may be a bit early in the year, peak would be somewhere from june to august.....They are not easily found sometimes and you also need a bit of luck 
What Nomad said!


----------



## Inverts4life (May 20, 2011)

Well i have only gone in the evenings, not in the mornings. So i will give that a try. Flipped a bunch of boards and stuff with no luck. Just geckos.... everywhere. Have found about 4 different species on my base. The one scorpion i did find was a dead adult male Androctonus crassicauda. I'm heading up to northern Kuwait close to the border of Iraq next month. I believe i will have a better chance of finding Apistobuthus pterygocercus there and my friend has already told me about little tiny black scorpions he has found up there which i would assume would be Orthochirus. So will let you guys know if i have any luck. Thanks for the advice... can't wait to get back to the states.


----------



## Nomadinexile (May 20, 2011)

We can't wait for you to get back too!


----------



## Michiel (May 21, 2011)

Inverts4life said:


> Well i have only gone in the evenings, not in the mornings. So i will give that a try. Flipped a bunch of boards and stuff with no luck. Just geckos.... everywhere. Have found about 4 different species on my base. The one scorpion i did find was a dead adult male Androctonus crassicauda. I'm heading up to northern Kuwait close to the border of Iraq next month. I believe i will have a better chance of finding Apistobuthus pterygocercus there and my friend has already told me about little tiny black scorpions he has found up there which i would assume would be Orthochirus. So will let you guys know if i have any luck. Thanks for the advice... can't wait to get back to the states.



I think you will have better luck between 22:00-04:00.............


----------



## lancej (May 22, 2011)

Anoher thing you can try is to look for burrows under rocks, logs, boards, or other debris.  Scorpion burrows are pretty distinctive- they are very oval, almost "flat" looking.  Use a reed, straight twig, or even a stiff piece of straw to put in the burrow and wiggle it around to "fish" them out.  Just make sure that whatever you use is long enough to reach the end of the burrow(hopefully it's straight) and yet your hand isn't right at the entrance(scorpions are usually VERY defensive when it comes to their home!).  In my experience, the best time to do this is right at dawn or dusk, but I haven't been to the Middle-East, so it may be different.

Also, 

THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE TO OUR COUNTRY AND GOD BLESS YOU!!


----------

